# Best assault army?



## DarknessLurkz

Well obviously a full assault army would probably fail without range support...so putting that aside..what army would be the most feared if it gets to CC?

Tyranids, blood angels, orks, CSM, black templar, chaos daemons...I'm sure this isn't all the best assault armies but after researching these seem to be the top dawgs.

So what's everyones opinion and why you think they are better than the others!


----------



## angelXD19

I think chaos daemons have that. Basic troops that have power weapons and furious charge. what's not to like. Sure they don't have grenades but still when they hit something it's most likely dead


----------



## Stignos

angelXD19 said:


> I think chaos daemons have that. Basic troops that have power weapons and furious charge. what's not to like. Sure they don't have grenades but still when they hit something it's most likely dead


Yep, Bloodletters are quite nasty once they charge you.

With Chaos Daemons you can build an entire CC army with power weapons and Furious charge.

My vote is for them.


----------



## DarknessLurkz

What about tyranids? They are born for CC plus bloodletters have low WS and Initative compared to say genestealers and even more so for their broodlord..


----------



## CoachMcGuirk

angelXD19 said:


> I think chaos daemons have that. Basic troops that have power weapons and furious charge. what's not to like. Sure they don't have grenades but still when they hit something it's most likely dead


Ummm, Templar CC Terms have power weapons, furious charge, and everyone (save lightly armored neophytes) gets preferred enemy ruling during assault with the Accept Any Challenge Champions vow. Not a bad little combo especially as those Thunder Hammers can do some wicked damage to Daemons, plus if the Daemon happens to survive the shot to the melon with the hammer he can't attack again until all the initiative 1 blows are struck in the next assault round. (CC Terms with Lightning Claws don't fare too poorly, either, especially with the re-rolls). You can take furious charge (with the preferred enemy) with your other terms (and all your other troops including Dreads) and, if there's a vehicle or 2 around some Terms armed with chain fists can really carve up some armor (after someone with a Thunder Hammer gives it a good whack and the crew is shaken in addition to whatever other damage you hand out). And don't forget the damage a Sword Brethren squad can hand out, too, along with getting furious charge, counter-attack, or infiltrate to boot.

Take a Dread with a twin linked lascannon and a missile launcher to stand back and deliver pain at range. 

The problem is the codex is so out of date and the costs are out of whack.


----------



## LukeValantine

Daemons, Nid, Ork, SW's. Yah pick your poison.


----------



## KingOfCheese

Orks.
6 points for a Boy with WS4, T4, S4 (on charge), and 4 attacks? No other race can beat that efficiency.
Your CC units have power weapons? Orks laugh at power weapons. :biggrin:


----------



## Daddysen

yeah orcs laugh at power weapons cause the last ork to pick up a power fist got his 'ead stck in it! lol


----------



## angelXD19

LukeValantine said:


> Daemons, Nid, Ork, SW's. Yah pick your poison.


I do agree. each army has it's own fun tricks but don't forget Black templars like coach mentioned.


----------



## DarknessLurkz

After looking at the black templar...I just think BA's out class them due to BT still being in 4th Ed. i mean BA's Assault Squad are cheaper and are jump infantry...or you can lose the jump packs and jump in a rhino for 35 pts less...Also dont forget BA's Furioso Dreadnaught that can take "Blood Talons" for FREE...Now if you dont know what blood talons are then prepare to jiz in your pants. Not only do they act like lightning claws rerolling their wounds..but for each unsaved wound it gets on the enemy, the dreadnaught gets that many additional attacks and can repeat until he doesnt score any more wounds or the unit is slained...

As for Chaos Daemons...their Bloodletters ae pretty crazy but due to the fact they have to DS then have to survive getting fired upon...not to mention the enemy running farther away first..

Tyranids...I think they win TBH...their Genestealers combined High Initative, Number of attacks..High WS...plus they Infiltrate AND can move 6", run D6, AND assault in the same turn...opps...did I forget to mention they get rendering claws and can carry Toxic sacs and is an automatic wound on 4+?

I dont have much expirence with Orks but just by their Sheer numbers of units would make me scared to get into CC with them...

Id say my vote goes for BAs due to being able to Mech, run up and assault with Tyranids are a VERY close Second with their amazing genestealers!


----------



## LukeValantine

...BA blood talons don't get the extra attacks from wounds, inflicted by extra attacks generated by blood talons. So you can only ever get double the attacks on the dreads profile. Still it is the most powerful CC dread in the game vs none armor.


----------



## DarknessLurkz

Im sorry I have to disagree...the codex says something completely different..

This is a direct Quote:

"For every unsaved would caused with a blood talon in close combat, the dreadnaught immediately makes an additional attack. These extra attacks CAN generate further additional attacks in the same way, until no further unsaved wounds are caused, OR all enemies are slain."


----------



## DestroyerHive

This may not be an _excellent_ choice, but Dark Eldar are great apparently.


----------



## Kastle

I think that each of the armies listed here have merit. i play blood angles, Space Marines, or Black templars depending on my mood, the truth be told the only army that i fear even assaulting with termies is tyranid. I watched a squad of termies get destroyed by a hive tyrant and tyrant guard....when i was doing the assaulting, so they get my vote.


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor

I think that a well built Nid army has my vote for best pure CC
but i think BA is the better assault based army because Sanguinary Guard with good range support will destroy almost anything


----------



## Uilleam

I'm gonna say Khorne Daemons. A whole army that has power weapons, WS5, and Furious Charge plus an invul save making your opponents ap 1 and 2 shots plus their power weapons basically as scary as Justin Beiber. Plus the awesomeness that is the Bloodthirster? Or 2? :victory:


----------



## Loli

Well since i play BA, Nids, frequently play a friend who is Ork horde.

Im going to go with 'Nids, its just that they are nuts, i mean if you go for the 'Zilla route you dont allow saves, then there is outflanking Stealers which are nasty, Hormagaunts, with Adrenal and TS are weak but suprisngl en masse pack a big punch when they make it which with up to a possible 18'' a turn they get there revativly fast.

BA, i dont know sure they are good in CC buti just think 'NIds are better since they seem to have extra kick to them.

Orks while start of good, but the moment thgey lose combat they quickly become a shambles, and once they lose Mob Rule its not even worth trying. Yeah they ranged support can be nasty (Lootas, Kans, even a Shock Attack Gun if you want random), but its not always a garuntee because of their faily low BS. I mean its bad when a Squad of Gretchin do better at range than a 30 boy strong squad of Boyz

SW i havnt tried so cant comment (tempted to start up over summer)

Deamons yes are good, but i dont think are as good on board as thery are in the dex.


----------



## Themightyschmoo

Eldar also have some very nasty specialised cc elite and hq choices. They may have a low strength/toughness but they are fast and each unit has its purpose. 

stick 8 banshees and an exarch in a wave serpent. move fast and cast doom in the second turn and watch the marines fall. 

Do the same with scorpions and hunt some ork. 

The Avatar is a close combat tank whilst witchblades make a mockery of dreadnaughts in cc with the warlocks striking first.

and then you have harlequins.


----------

